# FreeBSD 13.0 - amd64-dvd1 iso is too large to fit DVD



## andrzej4bsd (May 2, 2021)

Hi,

I've downloaded FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
from here: https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/13.0/

and I've tried to burn it on a real DVD to test it on my machine.

Unfortunately the burn cannot be started, because the file is too large to fit my DVD capacity.

Notice that:


FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso         47840174082021-Apr-09 07:50


4784017408 B = 4.78401741 GB
 It seems that the image exists the needed size only by ~85 MB

I tested two old DVD discs, that I have found to burn this image:
1. Sony DVD+R RW 4.7GB ver. 1.3 / 1x-16x
2. Verbatim DVD+R RW 4.7GB 16x

Those are single-sided & single-layered DVDs. As far as I know it is called DVD Type A.

So the question is should I expect to FreeBSD 13.0 to respect the common DVD Type A format with this image FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso?

I'm asking, because I don't know whether I could/should raise a bug for this via bug report. Maybe it is not a bug?

What do you think?


----------



## mtu (May 2, 2021)

Heh, I could well imagine that you're (one of) the first to try an burn FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso to an actual physical DVD. I bet not too many people do this, and so it's possible that this is a mistake.

I'd say it's worth opening a bug report on bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## fraxamo (May 2, 2021)

Not the first, this issue was raised on one of the mailing lists a couple of weeks ago. It probably won't hurt to raise it as a bug, as I'm sure that you won't be the last to try and burn the ISO to a single layer DVD (I came across the problem myself last week), and it gives the community something to point people to. However, in the event that it won't be fixed in the short term, it may be better to just try using an 8GB USB drive instead if you can.


----------



## andrzej4bsd (May 2, 2021)

Thank you for your comments on this.
I have spotted at least two similar bug reports are raised regarding this issue already:





						253483 – FreeBSD 13 beta 2.amd64.iso is too large for single DVD
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				








						255057 – The freebsd iso file was not fit to my 4.7Gb dvd-rw disc
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




Therefore I have just added a comment under those issues, that I have experienced the same and I have given the link to this topic for reference (in case there is a description needed).


----------

